# AOC G2590PX oder bessere Alternativen?



## DrunkenJedi (2. Juni 2018)

Moin,
ich brauche dringend einen neuen Gaming-Monitor und würde jetzt gerne einen mit 144Hz nehmen. Dabei bin ich auf den AOC G2590PX gestoßen, den es schon für um 230 € gibt. 250 € is halt mein Limit.

Da ich derzeit noch einen relativ alten Rechner habe, würde mir die FULL HD-Auflösung reichen. Spiele hauptsächlich StarCraft II, aber auch mal Overwatch und CS:GO. 

Mein Rechner derzeit:
CPU: 2500k i5 --> OC auf 4 GHz
GPU: R9 380X mit 4 GB
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 

Mein alter Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 --> Bild ist einfach schlecht. Schlechte Farben, verwaschen...

Was haltet ihr von dem AOC? Gibt es gute Alternativen in der Preisklasse? Macht es evtl. Sinn günstig einen gebrauchten Monitor zu holen?


----------



## pitpiti (2. Juni 2018)

bevor eine kommt und sagt dir >>besser den Samsong C24FG70_VA Panel...<< sage ich_wenn der AOC G2590PX dir gefällt bestell den, die Moni mit TN/144Hz ist schon richtig gut (HDMI/DP,  4xUSB, Ergonomie-TOP!, Vesa, alle Kabel, Preis OK.), Asus mit dem gleichen Panel ASUS VG258Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zum vergleich, einen gebrauchten würde ich nicht nehmen


----------



## Lok92 (2. Juni 2018)

pitpiti schrieb:


> bevor eine kommt und sagt dir >>besser den Samsong C24FG70_VA Panel...<< sage ich_wenn der AOC G2590PX dir gefällt bestell den, die Moni mit TN/144Hz ist schon richtig gut (HDMI/DP,  4xUSB, Ergonomie-TOP!, Vesa, alle Kabel, Preis OK.), Asus mit dem gleichen Panel ASUS VG258Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland zum vergleich, einen gebrauchten würde ich nicht nehmen



Mist hab mich etwas verspätet 34 min >_< 

@Te
Also ich werfe mal den Samsung in den Raum:

Samsung C24FG70 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber Hey, suprise ich hab noch en 2ten zur Auswahl:

BenQ Zowie XL2411P Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Samsung liegt Preislich 10 € über deinem Limit aber ist 

Den Samsung hab ich selbst in Benutzung, daher wenn du Fragen haben solltest frag. Den BenQ hatte ich mal in Benutzung habe ihn aber verkauft, hatte das Vorgänger Modell ohne DP Anschluss. 
Der oben verlinkte hat einen DP Anschluss, ist etwas mehr Zukunftsgemäß 


Lg & schönes Wochenende


----------



## DrunkenJedi (3. Juni 2018)

Der Samsung hat sicherlich ein besseres Bild. Bei dem AOC hab ich auch Sorge vor dem schlechten Kontrast und der Farbdarstellung. Wurde in Tests immer wieder kritisiert. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem AOC und kann dazu etwas sagen?
Bietet der Asus noch mehr? Ist ja schon deutlich teurer, wenn er das gleiche Panel hat...


----------



## pilotedereve (1. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe den Monitor von AOC und bin völlig zufrieden.
Gerade da du eine Radeon Graka hast, ist die Freesync Unterstützung praktisch.
Hatte beim Kauf überlegt, dass ich ihn später als zweit Monitor nehme, überlege ihn mir mittlerweile aber ein zweites Mal zu holen. Für den Preis top, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## LaVolpe (2. Dezember 2018)

Hey, kannst du mir mal deine Bildsettings vom Monitor durchgeben?

Nutzt du Freesync? Wenm ja, klappt das einwandfrei?
Ich hab da irgendwie bei manchen Games Probleme und bei anderen läufts


----------

